# Hey Morrus, about registration...



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2002)

I tried to register Darlena earlier, so she could get a good number.  But it wouldn't let me do a sample post then, to see if it worked.  And now it doesn't show her on the list of members.  Did that disappear?  Should I re-register her?  Can I re-register her?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

It disappeared?!?!

Did you go through the whole registration process OK?  And when it wouldn't let you post, did it refuse with a message of some kind?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Ah... according to the control panel, she's a user awaiting email confirmation.

Now the mailserver works, email verification is switched on.  So her password will have been sent to her, and she'll need to activate her account.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2002)

Ah.  Very cool.  I'll let her know.


----------

